# Ureteral stent migration



## peekchristy (Jul 7, 2011)

One of our docs had to reposition a ureteral stent the day after it was inserted due to proximal migration of the stent. What CPT code should I use? I was thinking just a cysto code 52000.  

Also, what ICD-9 code should I use?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------

